# Keeping crickets



## Sponge (Jun 18, 2012)

This look ok for housing crickets? Not to breed, just want to keep them as humanely as poss before feeding them to my gecko. I will add more egg cartons when I get chance.


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Sponge said:


> This look ok for housing crickets? Not to breed, just want to keep them as humanely as poss before feeding them to my gecko. I will add more egg cartons when I get chance.
> 
> image


That seems fine. You could go for a one that is more tall and put lots of egg cartons(just ask tesco or asda) and they will hide in them


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks good, looking after your crickets is a good way of looking after your pet. Just don't start giving them names...

Only thing I would do differently is leave them less food... if its not eaten quickly the whole tank can go mouldy and smell.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok cool, ta. What are best things to feed them (aside from
Bug grub/gel)


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Sponge said:


> Ok cool, ta. What are best things to feed them (aside from
> Bug grub/gel)


Apples can be used for them to get water. Carrots they like too.
Regards


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's how I keep mine.

How to keep crickets alive & healthy ready for feeding - YouTube


----------

